# What do, or what did you do in the 'mob'?



## Nonskimmer (Mar 11, 2005)

A few folks here have mentioned in various threads what their specific jobs were in the military. 
My primary job in the Navy is *ahem!* 'Naval Electronics Technician (Tactical)'. Quite a mouthful, ain't it?  
'Tactical Tech', for short. We do in fact work rather closely with, and often help out, the NET(Communications) and NET(Acoustic) fellas as well. We're just a big happy electronics family!  

Not that I'm trying to recruit or anything (God forbid!  ), but here's a bit about what we do, for those who may not know.
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=285&bhcp=1

The trade specs have changed a little bit since I first started. We used to start out as equipment operators, before moving on to our tech courses. That's no longer the case.



So tell us a bit about what _you_ do, or what you used to do in the military. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Im a UH-60L Blackhawk Crewchief


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

My job description was a novel. Wideband Communications/Base and Installation Security Specialist. In my last 2 years I was also a Ground Radio specialist! I thik they have changed that lengthy title since then though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

They have to make it easier for the officers to understand!


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

Not to mention the recruits! It was lengthy AND vague, go figure.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

That is the military way.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 17, 2005)

I was a Navy SEAL... My rating was Electronics Technician, similar to Skim.... I worked on various gear, but my priority MOS was for Portable SatComm Packs...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2005)

Aviation Machinist Mate - AD. I maintained and repaired aircraft engines and propellers, primarily on the P-3 Orion, but have worked on the C-130. I did this at the squadron level (VP-65, Point Mugu, CA).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

I pretty much maintain my own UH-60L Blackhawk and work pretty much on the whole thing but I work order out a lot of the Engine and pretty much all of the Electrical stuff to other technicians.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2005)

Because I worked in aviation before my time in the Navy Reserves, I used to help out the airframe shop with sheet metal repairs. Some of the dumb-ass maintenance Chiefs could comprehend that most reservests weren't students or burger flippers and would actually get pissed if they seen me do something outside my rating.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

I try and help out with the airframe shop but when it comes to electrical stuff I do not have much experience and I will admit that it drives me insane.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2005)

When I do electrical work I have 2 sceneros - I get things to work or I "FIU." I hate soldering but would have to do it sometimes. Give me a wrench or a rivet gun anyday!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Same here, I prefer the wrench turning. The whole maze of electrical wires just drives me insane and then when I troubleshoot a problem it always tells me *checked found okay *or *could not duplicate*. It makes me mad, espeically when I know there is a problem because I just flew it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Soldering never bothered me much. I've burned lots of fingers (not all of them mine  ), but I'm actually pretty good at it. Wrenches and rivet guns are fine too though.

And yeah Adler, those ghost faults can be a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

I spent a month in soldering school while in the Air Force, so I am comfortable with it. But it has been years since I touched an iron.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

So, you're all electrical or a technician of some kind? Except you, Adler...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> So, you're all electrical or a technician of some kind? Except you, Adler...



When I was in the USNR, yes.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2005)

When I got out of the Air Force, I worked in a depot facility for computers. I did it for many years, but surface mount technology and micro-miniaturization forced me into networks, which is what I do now. Sometimes I miss using a scope to trace the fault and replacing the semiconductors. I don't miss getting burned by the iron or splattering solder flux though!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

So, you were a sooty then FB?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> So, you were a sooty then FB?



Very Sooty


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > So, you're all electrical or a technician of some kind? Except you, Adler...
> ...



No actually I am a techinician also. I am what we call a Crewchief. In my MOS we go to school to be an aircraft mechanic and then we spend time in Maintenance Companies until we learn the aircraft up and down. Once you are proficient in your aircraft or you just have luck you move onto a Flight Company and become a Crewchief. You recieve your own aircraft which you are responsible for maintaining and you also crew it (sitting behind the pilot navigating, working radios, clearing the tail of the aircraft at low alltitudes which the pilots can not see, ensuring safety of the passengers and providing security by being the door gunner). When I am not flying with my aircraft I fixing it and inspecting it. When I find something really big like my engine needs to be replaced I work order it out to the maintenance company. Really good job actually.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

That's a strange system but I imagine it can be quite rewarding. It still remains, is it your Blackhawk or is it the pilots?  

I thought U.S crew chiefs manned the aircraft and inspected it, and minor faults were fixed. I didn't know you were doing the work on it too. Well, well, well...learn something new...every now and then. 

And we ALL know that I'm not in the armed forces and never will be. And we ALL know what my dad did.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Well it is my name that is written on the side of the Hawk!

No actually you are right about the US crew chiefs in what you say about manning and inspecting it and fixing minor faults. I just find it easier and quicker if I fix a lot of the things myself. A lot of the mechanics in the maintenance company dont really do a great job. I dont mind if they work with me but I dont like them doing it themselves.


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 14, 2005)

I was USAF Combat Control Team, got out, went back into the Army, was in the 6th Light Inf, then transferred to National Guard in a Inf divison...I have had CCT AFSC (AIR FORCE SPECIALITY CODE), Army MOS's 11B (Inf), 12B (Combat Engineer), 54B (NBC NCO)


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

Right on, combat control! What years were you in the combat control team? I worked often with the 321st STS out Mildenhall and a few others over the years. I was the guy with the have-quick.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds interesting. I could not be 11B though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 14, 2005)

Good stuff, Blackwatch.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 14, 2005)

I was an Air Defence Gunner. Trained to operate both the Rapier and RBS-70 Surface To Air Missile systems.


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 15, 2005)

I was CCT from 10 Jan 77 to 10 Jan 81....was 6th Light Inf Div (now disbanded from Feb/83 to Jan/89 (knees gave out)....was in NG Inf (38th ID) for years


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Ah, okay. I was in the AF from 84-88. My last year or so was working with CCTs and STSs. I was a comm guy, so I was usually "farmed out" when needed. It was early with the have-quicks and there were very few of us that were trained on them, so off we went when we were needed.


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 15, 2005)

too me, the AF guys with real balls are Combat Weather and the Pj's


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep. Both of them were hard-core. The PJs I saw in action a couple of times and those guys are real pros. I didn't see much of the weather guys, except the Hurricane Hunters at Keesler. Why anyone would want to fly a C-130 _into_ a hurricane is beyond me.


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 15, 2005)

oh no, I am talking about the Combat Weather guys...these guys are on the ground at the drop area or zone BEFORE the pathfinders or CCT!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh yeah, those guys are nuts!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2005)

I was a Navy SEAL with ST2... Was in for Panama, Iraq, Bosnia, Sierra Leone, Somolia, Haiti, and a bunch of other places that I cant talk about...

Enough was enough...


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 16, 2005)

I worked with the US Special Boats with SEALS and Marine Force Recon at Bragg, not to mention Army SF and Ranger...in CCT I was assigned to the 317th MAC, 1st AeroPort Sqdrn


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Blackhawk Crewchief and done deployments to Kosovo and Iraq.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Blackwatch said:


> I was USAF Combat Control Team, got out, went back into the Army, was in the 6th Light Inf, then transferred to National Guard in a Inf divison...I have had CCT AFSC (AIR FORCE SPECIALITY CODE), Army MOS's 11B (Inf), 12B (Combat Engineer), 54B (NBC NCO)



Awesome Blackwatch! You did guite a handful!

Everyone knows that ill be with the Armed Forces in a couple of years. Get a diploma in History when i finish college then join the National Guard and spend some time serving in the infantry part of the NG.

Thats my plan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Good luck because you really need it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

Umm.....Thanks Alder. But right now spending life as a teenager is something ill want to be for a while....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow you are listening now aren't you. Good for you! Ata boy!


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 25, 2005)

p-38 pilot, how old are you????


----------



## Glider (Sep 25, 2005)

I was an Articifer in the Fleet Air Arm trained on Engines and Airframes for fixed wing aircraft. With impeccable timing I qualified as they prepared to dispose of the last traditional carriers and before they purchased the Sea Harrier.

So while I went on the Ark Royal during training, I didn't get the chance to serve on her when I finished. Served time on the Helicopter Cruiser Tiger and the Hermes plus various ground bases. Spent time on Cyprus in 1974 when the Greeks and Turks were fighting over it to assist with the evacuation of civilians. 

Left soon after as they wanted to transfer us to the Engine Room or Subs and that wasn't for me.

Sole claim to fame. For a short time I helped maintain the Seahawk now flying from Duxford. At the time she didn't fly and was used for the training of deck crew at Culdrose.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

Interesting all the same.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Interesting good stuff.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 25, 2005)

To answer your question Blackwatch, ill be turning 14, October 8th.

So that makes me 13 right now but my birthday is the weekend after this upcoming one.

Yes Alder i have been listening!


----------



## ariel81 (Sep 26, 2005)

mortar operator


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool, what type of mortar did you use?


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 27, 2005)

Probably lime mortar - 3:1 sand and lime, making the brickwork more tolerant of movement.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2005)

LMFAO.....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2005)

Med, your cerebral humo(u)r cracks me up!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh man that is funny.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 28, 2005)

Whats so funny?? All i wanted to know is the mm of mortar they used.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2005)

When u grow up and understand ADULT humour, maybe u'll understand it then....


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 28, 2005)

LOL


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2005)

I was laughing at his mortor joke not you P38.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Be a little more secure with yourself man.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2005)

The only thing secure with that boy is his hand around his ........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 2, 2005)

I REALLY dont get Adult Humour....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2005)

Since ur 13 years old, u shouldnt........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 2, 2005)

Well its not that, its just really stupid because to me its not even funny. Just one bad joke that people seem to tell whne they're bored.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, I'm amazed at all this fuss - P38, it wasn't a 'joke' in the traditional sense - more a play on words. 

It got a much, much bigger woof than I expected, but that's often the way it goes.

If you really want to boil all the remaining humour out of it and pick this to death - the biggest factor in it was the timing. Look at some of Lanc's and C.C's stuff and see how they do it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 2, 2005)

Uhh...Ok. CC is the jokester on this website.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 2, 2005)

It's not as clear cut as that - everybody makes jokes and funny comments, so there's no forum jester per se. That would be very tedious as well. 

I was just giving an example of two guys here who write a lot of stuff which is funny.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah and CC and Lanc have to be THE best on this website with their comedy!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh Jesus..... I hear some slurping sounds coming outta my speakers....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 2, 2005)

<donning raincoat>


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 2, 2005)

Another throw-away gag in action!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 2, 2005)

Uh....Here we go!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2005)

More like there u go.....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Well its not that, its just really stupid because to me its not even funny. Just one bad joke that people seem to tell whne they're bored.



Thats because you dont understand it yet. Trust me you will find things more funny as you get older.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 4, 2005)

gentlemen, the boy just needs time, give him a break....think of it, he is on here trying to converse with men and some women that have been around the block....he hasn't really left the front porch yet...

to p-38, remember courtesy is given, respect is earned....what you have in this forum are men that are the 'real deal', not some blowhards or wanna-be's....there are some past servicemen, and some currently serving, from many countries and many branches....one thing to remember, these people will respect an opinion that is intelligently backed up with thought aforehand...not a blank statement....soldiers, sailors and airmen by nature are not easily impressed (which it seems you try to hard at)....so be a boy and take advantage of the vast information on here avaiable....I ALWAYS learn and have learned much on here...and don't be so fast to grow up...being a adult is a pain in the a** most times!!


----------



## trackend (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm only 17 BW I just look fifty odd cause Ive had a hard life. 
I still know sod all but I'm currently taking an advanced wind up course at the Lesofprimus Sub Aqua College of Diplomacy and Unarmed Combat.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 4, 2005)

Well said Blackwatch. Lee, are you studying to become the Deputy Minister of Whoop Ass?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

Blackwatch I could not have said better.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Blackwatch. It made alot of sense.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Yeah and CC and Lanc have to be THE best on this website with their comedy!



Nah, I tire of my rambling and im sure other people do too - My problem is knowing when to stop. Everyone on this site (barring some, no names mentioned) is funny in their individual way - be it clever with words, simply knowing good jokes or in my case just being funny in the head.

Blackwatch said it right, heed his advice 8)

As an aside, just hope lanc didnt see that comment or we'll never hear the end of it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

You are just wrong in the head CC.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2005)

man that mortar joke was good  and -38, you'll learn to love adult humour  and yes me and CC have been the site's comedy duo for years  don't get me wrong we're nothing on most of the guys here but we're the only comdey duo


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

Wasn't there some thread about the people on here ...who had the most knowledge and who were the funniest. Maybe I just dreamt it ...oh well... I just have to turn over here now.


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah I was looking for that one too - can't find it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Wasn't there some thread about the people on here ...who had the most knowledge and who were the funniest. Maybe I just dreamt it ...oh well... I just have to turn over here now.





Medvedya said:


> Yeah I was looking for that one too - can't find it.


Certainly wasn't me!


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 6, 2005)

Ah, correction - found it lurking behind one of our forum filing cabinets. 

Hmmm.....really need to sort some of this mess out..... (pile of documents and photos crashes to the floor)

Oh, sorry - here's the link.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1503&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2005)

I had a ...long...read through that thread. You all make me sick ...only mentioned once.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Well thats because everyone just knows about you, we dont have to talk about you!


----------



## trackend (Oct 7, 2005)

D's funny D's knowledgeable, D makes me laugh, D is cool 
feel any better now ( sad I know Adler, but you have to keep him happy or he throws a wobbler and sulks)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Very true. Good Job for saving us.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Rather you than me


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 8, 2005)

to p-38 pilot and to all the younger folks...

p-38 I want you to think about this, it is not a critique or slam...

you have taken the name of a type of plane and the pilots from the USAAC used in desperate missions in a desperate time...they were boys mostly, a little older than you are now...they should have been in high school or college thinking about girls or football or home or records or the lastest dance craze...instead they were sent, due to the need, and poorly undertrained, into the Pacific or Europe when men and women for the fascist mindset decided they had the best way and everyone else needed to die....the British were almost on their knees and being plummled and were dying by the droves, the French were furious at their leaders that surrendered basically without a fight while their women and kids were dying by the thousands; the Japanese, having watched AMERCIAN newsreals showing we were inferior mongrals and wouldn't/couldn't fight...so these young boys became men in a time in a time when the forces of fascism bet their racially superior men could beat the mongrel nations of the world under the idea of democracy...

They flew their p-38's over vast tracks of the Pacific with NO landmarks or real ability to fight....but they learned, and somehow those young American's, and British, and Australian and New Zealanders, etc...did it...against terrible odds and horrible conditions....many disappeared....

You go look up on the 'net' about my old US National Guard Divison, the 38th ID (they were orginally the 32nd ID) and their taking of the Owen Stanley Mountains....read about Sgt. Roger Young (not much older than you now went he died)....

Read about the rape of Nanking, and just what happened to the Aussies and Brits that surrendered to the Japanese...especially when the world 'mourns' Hiroshima.... 

Read what US Marine General 'Howling Mad' Smith said when he came ashore at Tarawa and saw the red beach flags just inches from a dead Marine's hand....

Or the brave men that took Pegasus Bridge....that NEVER quit....

Or the Aussie Coastwatchers, so many that disappeared....

Or those brave Germans that tried to STOP the war, and failed....and disappeared...

I want you all to think and remember....and wonder....and NEVER forget...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2005)

Very good post there!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 8, 2005)

But why are you telling me this? I already know that in every war people make heroic sacrifices just so other people may enjoy freedoms they probably never knew.

By the way today is my B-day so im 14 now....


----------



## trackend (Oct 8, 2005)

Happy birthday P38 keep this up and your gonna be a wrinkley before you know it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday, dude.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Shut up, track, just because you're French no need to take it out on me.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2005)

Happy b-day P-38


----------



## plan_D (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh yes...happy birthday, 38 ...going to get drunk and throw yourself into a river? That's what I did on my 14th ...I slept all day on my 15th ...and 16th is a blur ...17th was boring ...18th is a blur.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

Happy B-day P-38

 pD


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Gnomey!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 8, 2005)

Happy birthday -38!


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday.... 

"But why are you telling me this? I already know that in every war people make heroic sacrifices just so other people may enjoy freedoms they probably never knew." You are missing the point....

I don't know if you realize just how close we came to losing it all....If the Japanese wanted to, they EASILY could have invaded, we had NOTHING to stop them with....

Except for Stalingrad, the Germans would have linked up with the Japanese in India....

The Japanese hated the US so much and so badly they had a top secret mission using suicide submarine-launched aircraft to drop high explosive 'dirty bombs' on San Francisco and Los Angeles...this was excuted well before Hiroshima and the only reason why it was stopped was VJ day in Tokyo harbour...IT WAS IN ROUTE when the surrender was signed....

If not for your grandfathers and mine, I shudder to think of what could have, and almost did happen.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 9, 2005)

I have actually heard about that alon gwith the biological warfare weapons they would have dropped on Los Angeles or San Francisco


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

It would have been harder for the Japanese to invade than you think. They had a very large ocean to cross and even if they had invaded they would not have gone very far. First of all they would not have been able to resupply there forces long eneogh to push far eneogh inland. Much of the US War production was on the East Coast and the US would have kicked the Japanes off the mainland with ease.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It would have been harder for the Japanese to invade than you think. They had a very large ocean to cross and even if they had invaded they would not have gone very far. First of all they would not have been able to resupply there forces long eneogh to push far eneogh inland. Much of the US War production was on the East Coast and the US would have kicked the Japanes off the mainland with ease.


Yes they would have done. The Japanese would of been masacred or evacuated (the former would have been more likely as the Generals would not have ordered a reinbarkation)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Agreed with you there Gnomey. Really there was no place for the Japanese to go except for South and the Australians would have done the same to them and kicked them off there Island!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Agreed with you there Gnomey. Really there was no place for the Japanese to go except for South and the Australians would have done the same to them and kicked them off there Island!


Agreed Alder. The outer limits of the Japanese circle of influence when it was at is height were as far a Japan could really go. She could have maybe advanced into India and more of China but in the S/SW Pacific they could not really advance anywhere. Austrialia and the mainland US where a step to far.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeap and the Japs even knew that. The only reason they invaded parts of Alaska was as a diversionary force, they knew that they could not go up the Islands and down threw Alaska. The Japs were not as Stupid as people think and they were not stupid eneogh to invade the US.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah. Your right, and like Yamamoto said "I fear we have awakened a sleeping Giant..."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2005)

And he was right.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't say the Nipponese would have succeed in invasion, I said they could EASILY have invaded....taking and holding are two completely seperate issues...especially with every house that would have becoming a fortress and most Americans like the idea of guerrilla warfare...at least in this neck of the woods....this country was ripe for invasion though.

fact is at the start of the war, we in the US didn't have enough .30 cal machine guns alone to stop anything, and most of those that we did have were in cosmoline....you ever try to clean a weapon emersed in cosmoline coming from long term storage?


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

Agreed BW big countries are easier to invade but almost impossible to conquer even the Mexicans have very little trouble crossing the boarder
so making landfall would be hard without detection but not untenable
I don't think every house would be a fortress however, there would have been just as many refugees as any other invaded land. guerrilla tactics have limited effect against any sizable force at best a pain in the neck and engaging some of the enemy forces in guerrilla control and at worst bringing terrible retribution down on the civilian population.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 11, 2005)

with millions of former but trained soldiers, sailors, marines and airmen around with WW1 combat time? what do you think would happen? most homes where I live have at least 3 firearms now (EVERYONE hunted then!!!), many have much more than that....and those old-timers could part your hair with the first shot and notch your ears with second and third!!! (grandma ALSO ALWAYS outshot grandpa at turkeyshoots!!! grandma could put the fear of God in you... quick!!!)....I have seen my grandpa take the head off a chicken from the back porch to the coop, about 75 yards; he said his pa was a much better shot!) plus they know the terrian and the land...yes, many would have died...but many would have lived too....


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

The Japanese Imperial army where not turkeys or chickens BW, poultry does not in general to the best of my knowledge tend to be in possession of very much in the way of small arms, tanks or 300 mph aircraft contain high explosive ordnance however I may be wrong one never knows


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

I still dont even see an invasion of the US as possible but that is just my opinion.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2005)

The US is a huge land mass and it has a very mobile society. They may have been able to take and hold a small spot, but sustained occupation would have been impossible. Between guerilla tactics and subversion, it would have been a tough job for the Japanese. Of course the big advantage is the home field advantage. Most folks know their towns well enough to know good places to defend or to hole up and harass from.


----------



## trackend (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree it was never a possibility but with Europe The Soviet Union the Far East subdued I think it could have been feasible with a combined axis force


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 12, 2005)

trackend, you miss the point....the region where I am at is very different in attitude than most areas within the US...this region here is made up of the Scots,Irish and Welsh clans that came from Britian and vowed never to lie down again....I was taught 'better to die on your feet than to bend a knee, to any man'....the reason why there is very little crime here, today, where I live is that we can and do shoot back, accurately....and the 'depression kids' were a real caution to be around....there was a reason why you said your 'Yes, Sirs' and 'No, Ma'am's' around them....this is the Scots-Irish mountain clans region of the Applachia....they will not roll-over for anyone....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 12, 2005)

Spirit of defiance doesn't stop tanks and planes though, BW. And, by the way, when you mention the Welsh you don't get much credit from the English, Scottish or Irish.


----------



## Bullockracing (Apr 24, 2006)

I was a USAF Civil Engineer Heavy Equipment Operator for ten years, then retrained into Computer Operations. Five years and change til retirement...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2006)

Cool, another USAF guy. Where are you stationed?


----------



## Bullockracing (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been stationed at Barksdale AFB, Louisiana since June '05.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2006)

If my memory serves me right (and it may not), I recall they had B-52s there back in the mid-late 80s. Are you retiring with 20?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2006)

5 more months people, 5 more months and I am out of the army. I will miss the flying though. I am trying to fly as much as I can in these last few months.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> I've been stationed at Barksdale AFB, Louisiana since June '05.


 One of your birds was at the March ARB airshow this weekend....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 5 more months people, 5 more months and I am out of the army. I will miss the flying though. I am trying to fly as much as I can in these last few months.


 Very Cool!!!


----------



## Bullockracing (May 5, 2006)

Planning on retiring at 20, but may stay longer if the duty situation at the time is good...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

Hey bullock, did u read through this entire thread and learn who else is a veteran???


----------



## Bullockracing (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, I did. Kind of surprised not to see more "veterans", but I guess that unless they're WWII airplane buffs, they wouldn't necessarily end up on this site.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 5, 2006)

Good to know who I've got something in common with, though.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> but may stay longer if the duty situation at the time is good...


My last duty station was a combat tour in Haiti..... Bet u cant guess why I got out...


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> Planning on retiring at 20, but may stay longer if the duty situation at the time is good...



Sounds like a plan. My first 2.5 years were great. Last year and change was up and down, with enough FUBAR thrown in to make me say...fuggit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2006)

Well I did a tour in Kosovo and a combat tour in Iraq. I am getting out of the Army though in October. I did my time and service for my country and now it is time to do my time and service to my family.


----------



## Wildcat (May 6, 2006)

Well said Adler. My Wife and Kid was my reason for hanging up the cams.


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

I knew some civil engineering guys down in Haiti, plubers doing the port-a-potty duty going around and sucking them out through the back side of the fence. Lesofprimus, you got any stories on the waffle whores?


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

Plubers, WTF? Plumbers. No spell-check...


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

Roger that Adler. Where were you in Iraq (the unclassified part)? I was at Kirkuk.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

The waffle whores... Jesus Christ, blast from the past right there.... No stories I can repeat, theyre still classified....

I was all over Iraq and Kuwait.... planD's Dad may have actually flown me around the desert, or at the very least, I flew on birds his father maintained....


----------



## Bullockracing (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, all my buddies came back from there with horror stories more than one Army guy that caught diseases that would chase penicillin back up the needle...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> Roger that Adler. Where were you in Iraq (the unclassified part)? I was at Kirkuk.



I was based out of Tikrit but I flew missions all over Iraq: Irbel, Kirkuk, Mosul, Balad, Falujah (spelling?), Najaf, Baquba, Baghdad and Sammara. Pretty much if the place existed I flew into it.


----------



## ozumn (May 11, 2006)

This is ehat i do or train youngsters to do, Flygbasjägarna (FBJ) - (Swedish Air Force Rangers / SAFRs): A relatively new unit tasked with protecting Swedish Air Force units, and installations from attack by SOF units. SAFRs conduct security patrols outside of Air Force installation perimeters using vehicle mounted, and foot patrols. SAFRs are trained to use specially trained dogs to aid them in their search for any intruder. Once an intruder is detected, an ambush would be established to engage and destroy any force attempting to gain access into a restricted area. They are trained at F7, and sometimes also at F21 
My tours out side of Sweden is Bosnia two times Kosovo 2 times.

/Skål


----------



## mfg (May 13, 2006)

I'm been in the British military for just over 30 years, trained as a Photographer mainly working in Photo Reconnaissance, the processing and printing of the recce film.
At present, I'm on deployment with a team of 13 with the last 'wet-film' reconnaissance squadron in the RAF. It's nice and hot in your present location. Will post some imagery later.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2006)

Welcome mfg. I often wondered what it would be like to work as a photographer in the service. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## pbfoot (May 13, 2006)

mfg said:


> I'm been in the British military for just over 30 years, trained as a Photographer mainly working in Photo Reconnaissance, the processing and printing of the recce film.
> At present, I'm on deployment with a team of 13 with the last 'wet-film' reconnaissance squadron in the RAF. It's nice and hot in your present location. Will post some imagery later.


 Personally I think The RAF are the best at lo flying bar none and your photo recce guys would be treat to watch


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 13, 2006)

Great. Another zoomy. 

Welcome.


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2006)

Hey, watch that zoomy stuff, bubble-head!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

HA!


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Welcome mfg.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 2, 2006)

Ex RNZAF Military Police Dog Handler.

Base Security, and tracking/manwork specialist.

Did heaps with the green machine. At the time we were the only ground combat capable unit in the AF. All 6 of us.  It has now been expanded into a complete mixed Dog/GRUNT unit based along the lines of the RAF Regiment or the Ausi Ground Defence Unit.

And the only unit whose work clothes were green camoflage in colour.

Para trained. All Arms Medic Qualified.

The trick with attack dogs is simple, they have two ends, don't get close to either of them.

Currently I am a Voli Firefighter with the local Brigade, well its over the back fence, and it seemed the decent thing to do with my training.

I will admit it is a damn site more satisfying getting someone out of a car wreck than hunting them down. But some of the times I could really use the dog on drunk drivers.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## glennasher (Jul 14, 2007)

'77-'81, 11c1P, Indirect Fire Infantryman, back then it was 81mm mortars, the M29A1s, served in B Co. 2nd Bn. 325 Abn Inf. 82nd Abn Div. It was fun while it lasted, and it lasted "long enough" to get unfun.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## mkloby (Jul 14, 2007)

glennasher said:


> '77-'81, 11c1P, Indirect Fire Infantryman, back then it was 81mm mortars, the M29A1s, served in B Co. 2nd Bn. 325 Abn Inf. 82nd Abn Div. It was fun while it lasted, and it lasted "long enough" to get unfun.



Welcome GN. I always wished I got to work with mortars more when I went through infantry training. Although, I'm not sad I missed humping with them


----------



## glennasher (Jul 15, 2007)

Three words, jeeps and trailers, made our life a lot easier than the "mules" we had when I got there to Division. After about a year, we got the jeeps and our lives got better by far. We seldom humped the tubes, luckily enough. The stuff would have been "heavy dropped" if we'd gone hot, supposedly. My guess is, it would have frapped in, and we'd be instant 11Bravos, not much fun since I was issued a 1911A1 and it was worn out. So were our M16s at the time, though later we got brand new M16A1s to replace the Vietnam era stuff we mostly used. The mortars had a lot of rounds thru the tubes, too, they were replaced with the 60mm after I left. I haven't heard much about them, so can't offer an opinion. Not a proud moment in time, Jimmy Carter was President, so we sat out the Iran hostage thing, we were on " Alert Status" but nothing came of it.
Later on, the guys went to Grenada, the company had some casualties there, so I read, and recently, they've had some serious casualties in Iraq, a New Yorker article about the company was in the news for awhile. Kinda glad I missed out on that, I'm too old and fat for such shenanigans now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2007)

Flew around some of the 82nd guys in Iraq. They were a wild bunch. I am glad all I had to do was drop them off.


----------

